# Drone Recommendations for Haying Videos



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

We take ground pics and videos of our haying, but are interested in some overhead videos like one sees on YouTube.

Any recommendations?

I can't say I've ever seen a video from a drone with sound, there's always music of some sort over dubbed on the video. Can these videos record sound? I think the rumble of the tractor and equipment is music to my ears in these haying videos and would like to include it on the videos.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I like my DJI Mavic Pro. In fact everytime I fly it I marvel at it's technology. I don't think mine records sound. But if it did all you would hear was the propellers. I'm not sure if you have seen a drone in person or not. They are fairly loud. I can still hear it after I lose sight of it. So I would guess if you want the sound of the tractor you would have to record it separately. So putting music is easier then that and better then silence.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Brother bought a DJI Phantom 4, It’s quite the machine for sure. Definitely a learning curve with flying it. I crashed it twice on Saturday, and I think Matt crashed it once. No worse for the wear but at the price it was, you’d like it to land like a feather.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Brother bought a DJI Phantom 4, It's quite the machine for sure. Definitely a learning curve with flying it. I crashed it twice on Saturday, and I think Matt crashed it once. No worse for the wear but at the price it was, you'd like it to land like a feather.


I thought the Phantom was pretty much like the Mavic. I haven't crashed it once. My 11 year old son hasn't even crashed it. Maybe the controls aren't as good?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I thought the Phantom was pretty much like the Mavic. I haven't crashed it once. My 11 year old son hasn't even crashed it. Maybe the controls aren't as good?


I'm as coordinated as a drunk giraffe. Its a family thing


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Brother bought a DJI Phantom 4, It's quite the machine for sure. Definitely a learning curve with flying it. I crashed it twice on Saturday, and I think Matt crashed it once. No worse for the wear but at the price it was, you'd like it to land like a feather.


Have not a clue about these things what is the price of yours


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> Have not a clue about these things what is the price of yours


Mavic Pro and Phantom 4 are about the same price. Just under $1000. I chose the Mavic mostly due to how it folds up. It saved me from getting severely stuck this fall. I flew it over one of my hay fields and noticed parts of the grass was yellow. So later I walked out there and found it to be very wet. Some seep from a pond. So I avoided cutting that area at all. If I hadn't have flown the drone and seen that I probably would have just plowed right into it.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

What are you guys using for an interface to the controller? Smart phone or tablet. What make and model?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

endrow said:


> Have not a clue about these things what is the price of yours


Not sure how expensive it was, I didn't pay for it. 

All I know is my brother keeps telling me it's worth more than my life....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

My daughter bought a phantom 3 standard 2 years ago and wants to upgrade to a 4 pro because here videos are blurry when she uploads them to YouTube or Facebook. She has made some awesome videos with it though and they are a tremendous help with crop scouting, especially large fields. She flys hers off of her smart phone. And she bought it with her own money at age 14 and no, I only get to fly with her strict supervision!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> My daughter bought a phantom 3 standard 2 years ago and wants to upgrade to a 4 pro because here videos are blurry when she uploads them to YouTube or Facebook. She has made some awesome videos with it though and they are a tremendous help with crop scouting, especially large fields. She flys hers off of her smart phone. And she bought it with her own money at age 14 and no, I only get to fly with her strict supervision!


Facebook seems to do things to videos when uploading them. I don't do it. I'm not sure if you saw this when I posted it in another thread but here is a youtube of my cutting hay with the Mavic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcVCAuaLazY. It's fairly clear. Though the phantom 4 does have more frames per second then the mavic.

I at first used my iphone. But I prefer my ipad mini. It is larger so better. Had to buy a separate holder for the mini ipad as the mavic controller can't hold an ipad itself.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm having a hard time justifying one myself.Even though I spend money on other stuff.

The videos from a drone are cool though!!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have an Autel robotics X-Star Premium, it has a nice 4k camera and uses your smart phone or tablet for the video interface back to the controller but doesn't record sound (most don't because all you would hear is the drone itself because they are loud). It's a fun toy to play with and take pictures and video from cool angles.


----------

